

The Two E-Mail Rule For Out-of-Office Replies - daigoba66
http://haacked.com/archive/2013/08/28/the-two-email-rule-for-out-of-office-replies.aspx

======
neotek
Seems like a bit of a non-issue, I'd rather know right away that someone I'm
trying to contact isn't available. The snarkiness is a little misplaced too.

